# 2K question



## Charliechoo (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello
I'm new here and new to spraying cars.

I've been looking at 2K paints but I'm a bit worried about all the associated health problems that come with it, as I don't have a professional spray booth etc. 
But I have seen the hardener for 2K paints that doesn't have the Isocyanate in it that seems to be the problem with this paint type.

The question is:- Does this mean that the paint is less hazardous to use for myself and the environment whilst, perhaps, getting a better finish?

I know that no matter which paint you use you have to take pre-cautions with PPE so I don't expect to be bathng in the stuff but I was just wondering if it was safer to use.

Any advice, and hints and tips, would be grand.

Thanks

Chas


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

We would need to know exactly what solvents are in the paint you will be using to determine what respirator you would need but yes if no isocyanate you should be okay.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

I was in the same position myself and looked into it.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=393900

I concluded that it wouldn't be safe even though many people advised me that it would be fine outdoors, etc. I suggest that it's actually a bit anti-social and not fair for neighbours and other householders, not to mention yourself if you have a mishap or spill it all over yourslef, etc. The alternative non-Isocyanates are slower to dry and said to by thicker and 'gloopier'. Instead I've bought some base coat to touch up my alloys and may top that up with celulose or 1K clear now. Not as good, but like you say, without the proper investment in air-fed gear and extractors that's the only choice. And this work shouldn't really be done in a residential area without licenses and certification with passers-by on the street, neighbours with windows open and people sitting out in their gardens.


----------

